# help me identify my freshwater blue lobster please? please?



## alnoing1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a freshwater blue lobster that I bought from a store in February as a dinky little thing and now it's a 7 inch monster. I'd love to know what species is it. i'm sure some of you people have come across one before. it's body is a deep blue and he has red all throughout the joints of his body though. he also has a red band going up the outer pincher/half of his claw. it's definitely a cool critter what ever it is.

thanks everyone.


----------



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a red claw crayfish Cherax quadricarinatus


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

might be a male austrailian cherax destuctor forgive the spelling, but ive seen pics on the web of them and they have red in there joints


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

theaquariumwiki.com


----------

